# Partial obstruction--i'm  confused



## pamshusband (Sep 28, 2016)

A recent ct shows  (terminal ileum) 12 cm of active crohn's involvement with a 6 cm stricture and a 6 mm lumen opening. I have all the symptoms of a partial blockage except for pain--rather, i'm constantly uncomfortable. I still suffer from diarrhea as I have for the last 45 years. My Gi recently increase my Humira to once a week. I also smoke a lot of marijuana
I'm 71 and quite healthy.
My doc says to do nothing and surgery is not warranted until the lumen is just 3mm. If so, this means  that I've just entered into a new and, best case, permanent uncomfortable condition.
That's the issue--do nothing and be uncomfortable  for the rest of my life or have surgery and hope to regain the joy of eating and even a flat(ter) stomach.
Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Julia S (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi! Just out of curiosity, how did they establish you had 6mm lumen opening? I know I have a stricture, but I was never told what the diameter was... Do you know what test you had that allowed for such a precise measurement? Thanks! Apart from that I would try the drugs before surgery if I were you. If the stricture is caused by inflammation, that could get better on the drugs, no?


----------



## ronroush7 (Sep 28, 2016)

Try the drugs first.  Hoping they lead you into remission.


----------



## pamshusband (Sep 28, 2016)

Julie--it was a ct enterography.
It's my judgment that the stricture is scar tissue and won't get better. That's why I described my current condition as "best case"


----------



## Julia S (Sep 28, 2016)

If you don´t know for sure if its scar tissue or not, I would still try the drugs first. If it doesn´t work, operate!


----------



## ronroush7 (Sep 29, 2016)

Julia S said:


> If you don´t know for sure if its scar tissue or not, I would still try the drugs first. If it doesn´t work, operate!


Agree


----------



## Justanothercp (Sep 29, 2016)

pamshusband said:


> A recent ct shows  (terminal ileum) 12 cm of active crohn's involvement with a 6 cm stricture and a 6 mm lumen opening. I have all the symptoms of a partial blockage except for pain--rather, i'm constantly uncomfortable. I still suffer from diarrhea as I have for the last 45 years. My Gi recently increase my Humira to once a week. I also smoke a lot of marijuana
> I'm 71 and quite healthy.
> My doc says to do nothing and surgery is not warranted until the lumen is just 3mm. If so, this means  that I've just entered into a new and, best case, permanent uncomfortable condition.
> That's the issue--do nothing and be uncomfortable  for the rest of my life or have surgery and hope to regain the joy of eating and even a flat(ter) stomach.
> Thanks for your thoughts




Hi pamshusband, 
I have had partial obstruction that led to surgery.  Now, years later I have been  living with partial obstruction again for years. 
To me, it comes down to a quality of life issue. My GI doc, always told me the goal is to hang onto as much bowel as you can for as long as you can, because of the horrible and serious issues that can arise from surgery and lack of bowel. 
Having said that, if it was me, I'd try Meds and diet first. If quality of life was still a "permanently uncomfortable condition" that was not livable, I'd then start lobbying for surgery. I have had strictures bad enough to land me in the hospital for a few days and then bounced back. But my diet is incredibly strict to keep me out of crisis like that as much as possible, and I take a lot of Meds....


----------

